# Solar Panels Proximity to Pool



## Mule (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a submittal for a solar pole mounted array approximately five feet from the water’s edge of an existing pool according to the plan submitted. The plan indicates that the pole supporting the arrays is five feet from the water’s edge. We all know that in order for the arrays to work properly the panels must be tilted. This would cause a portion of the array to be closer than five feet to the water’s edge.

My question, can any part of the array encroach into the required five foot distance required by code from the pool or is it just the switching devices?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ICE (Nov 18, 2011)

Now that's a good question considering the DC voltage.  Bonding it to the pool grid would be required for sure but I would like someone that's smarter than me to say OK.


----------



## Mule (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay.... Just talked to the owner. Now here's a twist! The owner says that the pool has a roof over it AND there are walls enclosing the pool! What does this do to the situation? He actually is saying that there will never be any water in the pool and if there is it won't be for swimming. It would be a rain water recycling holding tank! GEEEEEZ!

I'm thinking that that doesn't matter...it is a swimming pool as it stands now! Got some real weird folks in our area!!!! Probably going to make the area a green house and use the panels to supply electricity to the grow lights and grow some...... uhhh hummmmm vegatation!


----------



## Msradell (Nov 18, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Okay.... Just talked to the owner. Now here's a twist! The owner says that the pool has a roof over it AND there are walls enclosing the pool! What does this do to the situation? He actually is saying that there will never be any water in the pool and if there is it won't be for swimming. It would be a rain water recycling holding tank! GEEEEEZ!I'm thinking that that doesn't matter...it is a swimming pool as it stands now! Got some real weird folks in our area!!!! Probably going to make the area a green house and use the panels to supply electricity to the grow lights and grow some...... uhhh hummmmm vegatation!


Certainly agree with that statement.  It's a pool no matter what he uses it for.  That's what it was designed as and permitted for (assumption).  But he says he's going to use it for really doesn't come into play.


----------



## Mule (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay... Anybody have any comments on the original question about the location of the arrays?


----------



## north star (Nov 18, 2011)

** * * **

Is it just the "arrays" that are inside the 5 ft. dimension, or other electrical

components as well?

*& & & &*


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 18, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Okay.... Just talked to the owner. Now here's a twist! The owner says that the pool has a roof over it AND there are walls enclosing the pool! What does this do to the situation? He actually is saying that there will never be any water in the pool and if there is it won't be for swimming. It would be a rain water recycling holding tank! GEEEEEZ!I'm thinking that that doesn't matter...it is a swimming pool as it stands now! Got some real weird folks in our area!!!! Probably going to make the area a green house and use the panels to supply electricity to the grow lights and grow some...... uhhh hummmmm vegatation!


The owner says that the pool has a roof over it AND there are walls enclosing the pool!

If this is true then the array is fine where they plan to put it so long as the walls are between the array and pool


----------



## Mule (Nov 18, 2011)

It appears to be however with the information provided it appears there is exposed wiring on the underneath side. I'll try and scan a picture... Scanner has been on the blink.


----------



## north star (Nov 18, 2011)

*& & & &*

As gbhammer stated, the arrays are probbaby o.k. [ check the installation

instructions ]......Article 680.10 [ `08 NEC ] addresses the underground

wiring in the 5 ft. dimension.

Will the proposed "pole" supporting the arrays, have any conductors or

conduit within the 5 ft. dimension?

*# # # #*


----------



## Mule (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is a pic of the panel.


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 18, 2011)

:razz: That looks like mule country.


----------



## Mule (Nov 21, 2011)

Yep! The mule prevails!


----------



## codeworks (Nov 21, 2011)

if it's not going to be used as  a "swimming pool", i'd have him disconnect and remove all pumps, wiring and associated appertenances (above rouing piping, etc. ). can't see pics, but if there are ladders , stairs , diving board, etc, all that would come out too. it would have to be a "tanK" to be a water collection system. show water collection piping, etc. make it so


----------



## Mule (Nov 21, 2011)

Visited the site. Looks like we need another building permit!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 21, 2011)

Have fun with this one mule...... opcorn


----------



## allenjamen (Dec 2, 2011)

Good information about solar panels proximity to pool. It has good stuff but I want more information anyone know this share it.


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Dec 4, 2011)

I am way sure I am late to this question but I will give my opinion. All fixed metal parts are to be bonded in accordance with Section 680.26(B)(7) if it could be contacted near the pool. The exception is if the frames are greater than 5' horizontally from the inside wall of the pool and based on the original posters response it may be less than 5'.  Obviously the statement in Section 680.26(B)(7) reflects on metal awnings, metal fences, metal doors and so on and it clearly says it is not limited to just those examples....so my opinion would be it needs to be bonded ( the frame that is of the array) or move it more than 5' from the inside wall of the pool or create a permanent barrier that prevents contact from the pool area and solve the issue.


----------



## Mule (Dec 5, 2011)

Well we went out to discuss with him the need for a permit to convert his pool into an accessory building and guess what we found?

Looks like he is installing the solar panels the way he wants too and not the way we approved them.

Hello stop work order!!!

More popcorn anybody?


----------



## steavejbs (Dec 11, 2011)

It depends on what you are looking for those solar panels to do. The cost is often prohibitive compared to the actual production you will get out of your panels. Texas allows solar panels and there is a Federal Tax credit available on such technology, I don't know if it will apply to home made ones though.

solar panels texas


----------

